

Skype settles class action suit; won't steal your unused credit anymore - johnrob
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/14/skype-credhttp://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/14/skype-credits-inactivity-settlement-4/

======
bdfh42
Skype stole some of my money a couple of years back - using their unused
credit scam. I have a very simplistic view on honesty and integrity. I have
always tried to be honest in all my dealings and I expect others to behave in
a similar manner. I have never traded with Skype since their theft. I have
also actively advised others to avoid them like the plague.

~~~
ascuttlefish
I, too, lost skype credit several years ago, but it was my own fault. After
repeated warnings, I failed to take action. The fault was mine entirely.

